# Deep Frozen Italy



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

seems like it's our turn for the Big Freeze. All major cities report sub zero temps this morning. Can't turn off my central heating except at the mains, since thermostat doesn't recongnise temps below 5C.
On my kitchen balcony currently 0.3 C.
Main point of this post is that if anyone is heading towards Ancona/Bari/Brindisi for Greece ferries, the A14 Adriatic autostrada is closed for a 400 Km. stretch between Bologna and Bari due to a blizzard blowing as we speak. Any sections open require snow tires or chains to be able to access. This applies also to many alternative routes in Emiglia Romagna/Marche/Abruzzo; and to the A24 and A25 trans-Appenine autostrade.
Western coast currently quite bright and sunny, but veeery cold.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*nesh*

Bah, nothing compared to the Winter of 2007 in Scandinavia !


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Ha-ha! Thanks for that Eddie, you read our minds.

We are aiming to leave France on Sunday, and be on the W. coast of Italy early next week, aiming for Sicily, by which time it looks as though things should have warmed up substantially . . .

Helen


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

Tobysmum is on the telephone to her sister in Milan at the moment. She confirms that there was any icy blast, causing much huddling into overcoats every time the doors opened on the train this morning.


:roll:


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

We are due in Rome for Xmas eve and then moving on to Naples for New year......hope it has warmed up a bit by then!!


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

See you in Rome!

The weather looks good from this weekend on . . .

We hope to leave Xmas Eve though, for Sicily or Tunisia, haven't quite decided yet . . .

Helen and David


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Italy touring*

 Ciao tutti, e buon viaggio. A forecast I have just seen promises warmer and better weather by Sunday.
See some of you expecting to be on the road over the holiday period.
N.B.
23 December - traffic will be horrendous
24 december - traf fic will be horrendous a.m., but p.m. the country closes down, and everybody stays home for Cenone di Natale (Christmas Eve dinner) starting about 18:00 and continuing on to midnight mass.
25 December - traffic quiet, everybody home with family.
26 December - a bit busier, but should be relatively quiet.
27 December - normal weekday chaos, plus holiday weekend traffic returning home. 
saluti,
eddied


----------

